

Ask HN: Won't somebody fix the Guardian banner - mopedDreams

I&#x27;m no webdev, but there must be a better way of implementing the banner for the Guardian website.<p>Clicking on a story and then scrolling down causes the page to jump as the banner shrinks itself, and the first couple of sentences can be unreadable.<p>Is this kind of thing ok? I just can&#x27;t believe that this has been allowed to exist for so long on such a prominent website.<p>How could this be implemented better?
======
theaccordance
I'd suggest one of two things:

1\. Contact The Guardian and share the issue with them

2\. Forget about it, and delete this Ask HN post.

------
mopedDreams
Example: [http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jul/24/barack-
obama-...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jul/24/barack-obama-lands-
in-kenya-amid-huge-security-operation)

------
chris_j
Do you use an ad blocker? My friend at The Guardian (whose HN account is new
so you might not see his reply) reckons this could be caused by an as blocker
messing with the CSS.

------
chris_j
I emailed a link to this post to a friend who works at The Guardian.

------
J_Darnley
Here's your fix: turn off javascript.

------
johnduffell
It's because of your ad blocker messing with the css

